# help



## 12178 (Dec 3, 2006)

hey im new to snareing! i need as much help as i can! i bought a dozen and set one out and cought a **** but it messed up my snare!so i had to make a new one!is there any way to stop from messing up my snare! well any help with snareing will help!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I hate to say it but there really isnt any way to save a snare after it has caught something. Even if you check them twice a day, they will usually tear it up. Congrats though on your catch hope you have many more to come.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i mostly use snares and they are pretty much worthless after you catch 1 animal i have reused a few though


----------



## SD trapper (Dec 16, 2006)

Put swivels on them, a couple is prob best, also when you anchor it make it so the animal cant wrapp around anything, fences, trees etc... You'll still prob hace some messed up but it should cut that down pretty good, good things about snares are the cheapness though, so if you catch a $15 **** in a $1.5 snare and it gets ruined its not the end of the world.


----------

